# CCT Timer (CalCubeTimer) Issue with new laptop



## dancran (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I used CCT on my old laptop with no problems. I have it running fine on my new laptop, however every week or so the database (.xml file holding all my times) gets deleted / reset. I don't have to remake the profile, but everything was erased. Very confused by this and it has happened several times now... Had 200 solves in the database when it reset this time. 

Has anyone else had this issue / does anyone have an idea on how to fix it? Laptop is running Windows 7. 

Thanks for any advice you can give,

Dancran


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm also having a problem with cct. Whenever I try to open it this pops up:

Couldn't find file!
C:\Users\beats\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp2_cct-0.9.5_20091127 (1).zip\cct-0.9.5\profiles\defaults.properties
Couldn't find file!
C:\Users\beats\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp2_cct-0.9.5_20091127 (1).zip\cct-0.9.5\guiLayouts


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I'm also having a problem with cct. Whenever I try to open it this pops up:
> 
> Couldn't find file!
> C:\Users\beats\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp2_cct-0.9.5_20091127 (1).zip\cct-0.9.5\profiles\defaults.properties
> ...



That kept on happening to me before. Take the contents of the .zip file and put them in a folder in your desktop. Then access cct from there.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you unzipped it zach?


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> That kept on happening to me before. Take the contents of the .zip file and put them in a folder in your desktop. Then access cct from there.



IT WORKED THANKS SOO MUCH <3


----------



## jfly (Aug 1, 2012)

dancran said:


> I used CCT on my old laptop with no problems. I have it running fine on my new laptop, however every week or so the database (.xml file holding all my times) gets deleted / reset. I don't have to remake the profile, but everything was erased. Very confused by this and it has happened several times now... Had 200 solves in the database when it reset this time.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue / does anyone have an idea on how to fix it? Laptop is running Windows 7.



Yeah, this is a known issue. CCT doesn't deal well (at all) with it being killed in any "not nice" way. So if you want to keep your times safe, the best thing to do is to close CCT safely, by clicking the X at the top right. Alternatively, you could use Prisma.


----------

